# Thanks for allowing me to join the conversation



## Leonard Pickel (Apr 2, 2012)

I just recently came across the HAuNTcon discussion on HauntForum. So I wanted to say hell, answer some questions.

I built my first haunt in 1976 and have averaged 3 haunts a year since. I own Hauntrepreneurs(R) a haunt design and consulting firm specializing in getting people started in the industry. 

I own the Haunted Attraction National Tradeshow and Conference or HAuNTcon for short. Which moves to a new city every year so we can tour local haunted attractions. HAuNTcon had over 50 hours of education included in the price of admission. Tradeshow, Hearse Rally, Haunted Garage Sale, huge Costume Ball, networking and more fun than is allowed by law.

I am also a partner in findahaunt.com which is a different approach to the haunted hose web portal. The user types in their zip code and all of the haunts in a 90 mile radius come up on the screen, even if they are across state lines. We have free listings to be sure to get you event listed on the site.

I look forward to being part of the conversation here on haunting and scary stuff in general.

Thanks for the opportunity,

Leonard


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Leonard


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Leonard, great to have you here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Leonard!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Leonard.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Leonard! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, LP


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have a guru on the forums!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome lPickel!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like hauntforum just made the big time. Hi Leonard! See ya at Hauntcon!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum LP! Glad your with us.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

